# Dell Venue 11 pro 5130 - SSD tauschen



## illousion (31. Januar 2014)

Hi,

die Frage ist simpel. Dass der Tausch der SSD in Venue 11 pro möglich ist steht außer Frage, aber ob das Tablet mit der SSD läuft ist wichtig. 

Es geht hierbei und das Tablet mit dem Atom z3770.

Der Support hat mir zumindest gesagt, das die Tablets ihre Garantie verlieren, weil die mit ner anderen SSD nicht laufen könnten, aber der Support ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert.

Wäre schön, wenn ich einen Erfahrungsbericht bekommen könnte (kann doch nicht der einzige sein, der die Idee hat )

Danke für eure Antworten,
Illousion


----------



## xxmoghulxx (31. Januar 2014)

Soweit ich weiß sind in solchen Tablet keine "echten" SSD´s verbaut. Die verwendeten Speichermedien heißen EMMC´s und bringen auch nicht annähernd die Leistung von SSD´s. Ob die EMMC´s auswechselbar sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen(ich tippe auf eher nicht). Ich selbst hab ein Asus T100 mit 64Gb integrierten Speicher und hab mir noch eine 64Gb MicroSD einsteckt. Das reicht mir


----------



## illousion (31. Januar 2014)

Test Dell Venue 11 Pro Tablet - Notebookcheck.com Tests Man siehe auf der rechten Seite, hier wurde wirklich eine SSD verbaut ^^

Ich hätte schon gerne 256gb


----------



## xxmoghulxx (31. Januar 2014)

Ui dann hab ich mich geirrt 
Ich denke das man dann die mSSD tauschen könnte


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. Januar 2014)

Welchen Formfaktor/Anschluss hat die verbaute SSD denn?


----------



## illousion (31. Januar 2014)

Es ist eine mSata SSD
Würde da gerne ne m4 mit 240gb reintun, die Frage ist nur, wie das BIOS und der Speichercontroller damit umgehen :/


----------



## illousion (2. Februar 2014)

Nvm, SSD gibts nur in der Core i3 Version :/

Also hol ich mir das Thinkpad 8 (:


----------

